# Check out our new website!!! Dravesarchery.com



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Nicely done:thumbs_up


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

dbowers said:


> Nicely done:thumbs_up


Thanks, your feedback is much appreciated. Finally have a representation of our store on the web for everyone to experience. It took awhile but we are happy have a site out their for our existing and potential customers.


----------



## Down4dacount (Feb 26, 2006)

*Bow Tuning*

Do you guys make your own strings?


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't believe they are the biggest in Illinois anymore. 30 west on I-70 is Buck Stop Archery bigger selection and much friendlier people...
Just my opinion...


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Great Looking Store!*

I stopped by your site - very professional looking website. I particularly like the photos of your store. Marketing money well spent.


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

Down4dacount said:


> Do you guys make your own strings?


No.


----------



## swamp (Nov 17, 2005)

*cool site*

Good looking site. I stopped by your store a little over a year ago on my way to Chicago. I didn't have much time to look around. I was showing you our Getsit Retriever. I sent some your way , how did they go? We are now putting them in a box, we had a little trouble with them wanting to stick together.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*nice shop*

great website


----------



## Stratcat (Dec 5, 2005)

*Your new web site*

Hey guys didn't know your site was up yet.
Guess I should have ask about it Friday when I was in.
Dennis


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Like the slide show, looks like a great shop.


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

swamp said:


> Good looking site. I stopped by your store a little over a year ago on my way to Chicago. I didn't have much time to look around. I was showing you our Getsit Retriever. I sent some your way , how did they go? We are now putting them in a box, we had a little trouble with them wanting to stick together.


We love the product . All of our guys carry one to the woods everytime they go. Wish you would have made them ten years ago! heehe. Sold quite a few in the store. Stock is still good and we will contact you when we need a fresh batch. Thanks and keep it up ! 

Draves Archery


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't take this as a slam, but you might want to consider supporting your state bowhunting organization. Every time we've (IBS) asked for a donation for a fundraiser, we've been refused. There's a lot of other shops that may be smaller, but they're always there to help us out.


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. We try to do all we can. We support a lot of local causes affiliated with archery and also some non-archery, and get requests frequently. Hit us up this fall. I have your link on our website. 

Draves Archery


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

*Coming Soon!*

We will soon be carrying the full line of Elite Archery bows, just waiting on delivery. 

I will be updating the site soon with new pictures of the remodeled shop. 

Stayed tuned for call to order boots from Rocky. Various styles, sizes, and colors with be available for sale with reduced prices. Youth boots also available. 

Draves Archery


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

*Website Products*

We are in the process of developing a product page for the website. We would like to offer a variety of products, to fit the needs of our customers, who live a bit too far from the shop to stop in on a regular basis. Our initial ideas are targets, Rocky boots, broadheads, cooking accessories, and customized arrows.

What types of products would you be the most willing to purchase from a company website? 

Any type of feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Draves Archery


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

mapquest directions...city-illinois ?????does ill. have such a city?


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

exhunter said:


> mapquest directions...city-illinois ?????does ill. have such a city?


Our website has the mapquest map and directions. We are in Effingham, located along I-57/70 , 100 mi. east of St. Louis and 60 mi. south of Champaign.


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

*Rocky Boots for Salev in August!!*

Discounted Rocky Boots will be available in August on our website.

Hunting - Work - Casual styles will be offered

1yr. warranties

Order by phone


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Did you ever get any Elites in?


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

Cougar Mag said:


> Did you ever get any Elites in?


Not yet. Our rep called yesterday and said that we should receive them within the next week or so and we are a high priority for a ship out. I took his word for it and hope we see them by the end of next week. I will make a post when they arrive.

Draves Archery


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

*Elite Bows arrival!*

Our Elite bows will be in tomorrow the 19th. If you're in the Effingham area, stop by and shoot one. 

Draves Archery


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

I'll be coming in Saturday to check out the Elites. Been to your shop many times.


----------



## BurlesonTX (Jun 16, 2006)

*Great Looking Site.*

Looks like a great site, you could probably get lost there. Looks like you have just about everything. Don't take this wrong why would you tantalize everyone with a website full of goodies that you can't order from? Most people will never be near your store. Wish you could order online like most other websites.


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

Cougar Mag said:


> I'll be coming in Saturday to check out the Elites. Been to your shop many times.


We ended up getting a E-500 for the time being. The bow is light, quick, and pretty smooth. Shooting it will give you a good idea of what to expect from the other models. We hope to have the rest in soon. Stop on by and we'll shoot it. 

Draves Archery


----------



## draves archery (May 11, 2006)

BurlesonTX said:


> Looks like a great site, you could probably get lost there. Looks like you have just about everything. Don't take this wrong why would you tantalize everyone with a website full of goodies that you can't order from? Most people will never be near your store. Wish you could order online like most other websites.



Our intial goal was to get the site up, provide information on the store, its location, and contact info. I am in the process of developing the e-commerce part of the site, in which we will offer a variety of products from our most of our manufactures. We hope to carry non-archery items such as kayaks, canoes, Harley Davidson home decor, and camping gear also. If you have a products in mind that you are looking for please inquire. If we have it, we can do a transaction over the phone and ship the product to you. I feel we are very competitve on prices. Thanks for the input. 

Draves Archery


----------

